# Downloadable GrowFAQ?



## MajesticWhelk (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey guys

Is there a downloadable version of RollItUp's GrowFAQ?

If so that would be ultra-convenient and ultra-cool.

MW


----------



## Betterthanjesus (Oct 10, 2007)

weird, I was just thinking this last night!!


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 10, 2007)

MajesticWhelk said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Is there a downloadable version of RollItUp's GrowFAQ?
> 
> ...


 
i don't think there is
but there is a way you can view it offline

just go up to favorites, and the grow faq page to the favorites, choose the viewable offline tab, make it so you can view it a few links back, and bam, there ya go!


----------



## The Shape (Oct 10, 2007)

MajesticWhelk said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Is there a downloadable version of RollItUp\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\'s GrowFAQ?
> 
> ...



sounds like a great idea. the official rollitup grow bible in a pdf file! packed with a ton of info & pictures from RIUs mods and members.


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 13, 2007)

Really good, idea offline is ok. But would be nicer to be able to print


----------

